# Central Florida Winter Watering



## cnicholas3 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hey all,
I'm located in Central Florida, where high temps are still reaching 80's, with lows between 50 and 60. Minimal rain. My soil tests came back failry balanced, yet my St Augustine (1,500 sqft) is approx 60% brown/wilted. I sprayed Eagle 20 (first app ever) and SiteOne suggested that my watering 28 min / zone, 3 days a week was too much water. I tend to disagree, but they haven't let me down yet. I'd like to collect multiple opinions on this. Tell me your 'rule if thumb' on adjusting irrigation days and times.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Your asking for fungus. Way too much water this time of year.

.


----------

